# New Eisenhorn Novel - Magos (Feb 2018)



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

https://www.warhammer-community.com/2017/09/13/coming-soon-a-new-eisenhorn-novel/


> _“The Magos is a brand new Eisenhorn novel… and one I didn’t expect to write. This epic volume gathers together all the Eisenhorn short stories that have appeared over the years, several of which haven’t been in print before. But it’s not just an anthology for completists. There’s an entire, new, full-length novel here too, one which ties together many elements from those short stories to become the unexpected fourth book in what was previously the Eisenhorn trilogy._


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I DID NOT KNOW THE MEANING OF HAPPINESS UNTIL THIS MOMENT!!!!


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Good news. I honestly thought Abnett was done with BL.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I mean, I really want this... But... But where is _Pariah_ sequel?

But damn. Two Abnett books in three months? I am not sure my body is ready for this.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, this came entirely from far out the left field, but definitely not unwellcome. Could be returning full time to Black Library?


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Sev (Sep 15, 2013)

I wanted this to be the Pariah sequel when I read the title, but this will do just fine. More Eisenhorn is never a bad thing!

I really hope this means Abnett is back and he won't just finish the current Gaunt arc before disappearing again.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

It is already Out of Stock on BL site but it is still available in GW store. I dont get it. Is it just some mistake on BL site ?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished the Magos. Absolutely epic, one of Abbnett's best works yet. And it contains a significant collection of previously released and related stories with a connecting thread through all of them that culminates in the Magos. I had read most of them already, only, a couple of them new to me. But make sure to reread the first one in particular.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Finished the Magos. Absolutely epic, one of Abbnett's best works yet.


Yep, waiting another week for the book to arrive is in no way going to be an agonising experience. :|


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

So perhaps now we will see the sequel to Pariah..


The magos -clearly- leads into it.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Yep, waiting another week for the book to arrive is in no way going to be an agonising experience. :|


Could have gotten the regular version at my local GW, but no way in hell was I going to not get the LE. So yeah i'm stuck waiting too.


LotN


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

So it is available to buy from BL site again though as "Last chance to buy" only. So I made quick order. Seems like it got sold out pretty quickly.
But still don't understand separate stocks between BL and GW sites. I always thought that these are shared. Anyway, very happy I managed to get my copy


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Could have gotten the regular version at my local GW, but no way in hell was I going to not get the LE. So yeah i'm stuck waiting too.
> 
> 
> LotN


I am weak. My LE shipped today, but I caved in and went to the local store and grabbed the paperback. 

So long since I last read many of these stories, just as good as I remembered them being. Cannot wait to get all the way to _The Magos_.


----------



## dao2 (Oct 13, 2017)

I prefer leaving my LE's for looking pretty on the shelf anyways and read the paperback ;p

edit: also it's out of stock on both BL and GW US site now (says in stock for UK one and maybe others?)

lukas the trickster is goin pretty quick too


----------



## dao2 (Oct 13, 2017)

Entarion said:


> So it is available to buy from BL site again though as "Last chance to buy" only. So I made quick order. Seems like it got sold out pretty quickly.
> But still don't understand separate stocks between BL and GW sites. I always thought that these are shared. Anyway, very happy I managed to get my copy


Looking at where mine shipped from, it's probably regional warehouses. Since this is a release that got on the GW store they shipped them out to their regional warehouse as when I order from BL it always gets shipped from the UK. However this order came from inside the US when I ordered from the GW store. Also explains why some regions are sold out and not others.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

I contacted BL support and they replied:



> Thank you for your email. For the first time with the release of a Limited edition book it was made available on the Games Workshop web store as well as the Black Library web store with the stock split between the two web store. Unfortunately the stock of the Limited edition Magos book sold out very quickly on the Black Library web store and then sold out a day later on Games Workshop.


Also wanted to know if they plan to split stocks for the future as well and got reply:



> As far as I know this was done as part of our celebrations only, we have not received any notification that this will happen with future releases of Limited edition books.


Good that it was just one time action. I am now postponing some purchases like Primarchs LE's and this was quite unexpected. Still, from now on I will have to watch closely each release. It is a little bit problem as date and time is not always the same as for weekly releases on GW site.


----------

